# Patches on Pleco and skiddish Bleeding Heart Tetras



## horizon1015 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello All,


Here is my tank info:
29 Gallon with Florescent lighting
Lightly Planted with a good hiding place for the Pleco
10 Neon Tetras
4 Bleeding Heart Tetra's
2 Hatchet fish 
1 Common Pleco

Temp: 77
NO3 - 10
NO2 - 0
PH - 6.8 to 7.0 
KH - 40
GH - 60
NH3 - <0.5
All these values are normal for the tank.

I woke up this morning to see some odd patches on my Pleco. I am to new to the forums so if you would like to see pictures of the problem PM me and I will send you the Photo Bucket link. The fish does not seem to be in distress, it ate normally last night and is active. I feed the entire tank flakes and freeze dried blood worms 2x a day and algae wafers every other evening for the Pleco. Also my Bleeding Heart Tetras are acting much more skiddish then normally. Prior to last night/this morning the bleeding hearts would not react as I approached the tank now they dart and hide. The Neon tetra's are acting normally. There are no kids in the house and no one taps on the tank or harass the fish. 


The tank has good filtration, I conduct 20% water changes every week, the last change was 3 days ago. The only product I use on the water is API Stress Coat at the manufacture's suggested amount. Also I have a bubble bar so I know there is good oxygenation. 

There has never been disease in this tank. 

Does anyone have any ideas of what is going on? Please feel free to respond or PM if you have any questions.

Thank you,
Nick


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Has the problem cleared up yet?


----------



## horizon1015 (Dec 6, 2011)

Its getting there, the Pleco seems nice and active and the discoloration is decreasing. The Bleeding hearts are still a bit skiddish but other wise fine.


----------

